
Footage of San Francisco's Market Street in the '60s - juanplusjuan
https://www.sfgate.com/sf-neighborhoods/article/archive-san-francisco-market-street-footage-15082399.php
======
DrScump
This probably dates to 1966, given when the film "Doctor Zhivago" was in
theaters.

